# Inert may not mean inert!



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Funny how they stick to the claims in the start of the article but then begin to beat the anti-Roundup and anti-neonic drum by the end with a call to action request to sign a pledge (that will invariably request funds). If things were as bad as chicken little organizations like this are always claiming we should all be pushing up daisies.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, my BS detector went off immediately, just from the domain name. I noticed that they mentioned adjuvants, and being sprayed on blooms...but no one sprays just an adjuvant alone, that is merely a 'helper' for the pesticide which is being applied.

But, of the applications I make, those which may be harmful to pollinators say so, and direct one NOT to spray on blooms, or during a time when pollinators may be likely to visit blooms.

Do any almond growers spray the blooms with anything that would be likely to kill the critters that they rely on to pollinate the trees to enhance production? I would think that would be self-defeating, no?

Disclaimer: I know nothing about almond trees, or what they might be sprayed with and when so the answer to the question would be of interest to me.


----------

